# Question for the pros.



## memorael (Feb 13, 2012)

So I was hoping someone could give me some links to a place online to buy cool plates and all that front of house stuff like glasses, forks etc...


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 13, 2012)

Check Libby.com for the usual glassware. You can buy that brand all over the web. For Asian plates I buy at Korin.com. They have a bunch of Asian serviceware and detail stuff. I buy my high end wine glasses from one of my wine distributors. I'm not crazy about having them shipped.


----------



## memorael (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Salty


----------



## tk59 (Feb 13, 2012)

For what it's worth, I think Stolzle makes some really nice unleaded stemware that really resists breakage quite well. I have some very thin-walled glasses and I think I lost just one over the last five years or so. That's way better than most of the other brands I've used.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 13, 2012)

I usually go etundra.com for all my supplies. Its one of the cheapest I have found.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a rep from Edward Don that hooks me up with bulk orders on flatware, plates, glasses etc. Maybe JB prince is an option as well?


----------



## memorael (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 13, 2012)

tk59 said:


> For what it's worth, I think Stolzle makes some really nice unleaded stemware that really resists breakage quite well. I have some very thin-walled glasses and I think I lost just one over the last five years or so. That's way better than most of the other brands I've used.



That's what we use.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 13, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> That's what we use.


Good choice. Your daughter knows what she's doing.


----------



## Mike Davis (Feb 13, 2012)

I use Libby's for our every day stuff but use Mikasa for our nicer stuff...I think we have enough for a small restaurant lol.


----------



## memorael (Feb 21, 2012)

Mikasa is pretty nice and the stolzle stuff is pretty cool too, thanks guys! making my life a bit easier.


----------

